# Laundry Room Receptacle Requirement



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

Does installing a combination washer/dryer in every dwelling unit of a multifamily building supplied by a 230/240-volt, 30-ampere receptacle (and not installing the 120-volt 20-ampere receptacle) comply with 210.52(F), Exception 1, and 210.11©(2)?


----------



## jwelectric (Jun 29, 2013)

210.11©(2) requires a 20 amp circuit even if no washer is planned on being used.

The installation of a combo washer dryer does not relieve this requirement.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> 210.11©(2) requires a 20 amp circuit even if no washer is planned on being used.The installation of a combo washer dryer does not relieve this requirement.


I agree.  The thought process from the other end (electrician) was that they often put a 20A receptacle in and that takes care of the washer and gas dryer all one which leaves no receptacle for anything else.


----------



## jwelectric (Jun 29, 2013)

Installing a duplex for the 210.11©(2) requirement and using half for the washer and the other half for a gas dryer is all that is required.

There is no requirement to install another receptacle for anything else.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> Installing a duplex for the 210.11©(2) requirement and using half for the washer and the other half for a gas dryer is all that is required.There is no requirement to install another receptacle for anything else.


Yes, but that is the logic they were using if they were to install a 30 for a combo.  Basically they were saying that there is no receptacle available when the put in one duplex for a washer and gas dryer so what is the difference with a 30 for a combo..  No receptacle would be available.  They had bad logic as the code said otherwise


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2013)

The logic is that a duplex can accommodate the washer as well as the dryer.  The code does not appear to require a dryer circuit just a place for a washer.  If you use a 30 amp combo setup then if the units get changed there is no outlet for the washer.  There is always an outlet for the washer in the other setup.

I have only run into gas dryers a few times around here and I install a separate circuit for each as well as install a 240V outlet in case the dryer is changed to electric down the road.


----------



## peach (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it's required.. may not make any sense.. but the NEC doesn't always make sense.


----------

